# Eheim products not what they seem



## watsonyogi

I am extremely disappointed with eheim's quality, I heard and read about the german companies reputation of quality products but have been left more than dissapointed,.I recently purchased a eheim aquacube and stand, i am sure it was around £350 looked great with its so called unique anti condensation, removable lighting unit and rim, this a major malfunction if you have any surface feeders at all,because at feeding time its always a bit of a frenzy and a fight as you all know, but all it causes with this tank is water to go everywhere, down the front of your glass, down the cabinet and onto your carpet,very poor show, I have even tried leaving the water line down below the top rim, this looks a bit crap but it did not work anyway still water everywhere, also i bought the eheim heater and the biopower filter,well disappointed while they seem to heat and filter the water ok, but their suction cups and cradle for the filter are absolute rubbish,they stuck to the glass for about a week , now the heater just bobs around and the filter just slides down the glass under its own weight,i have tried cleaning the glass ,suction cups and put the suction cups into boiling water, a tip i read on the web while searching suction cups not sticking, anyway this made a difference for about 2 days then the same problems with both, absolutely shocking all round , i bought all this gear from a shop that closed down about a month after so i cannot take them back, or i assure you it would all be getting returned, whether the shops rep liked it or not.So all in all i would advise anyone not to buy their products in my opinion i would give them 0 out of 5 stars just because of my own disappointments with their products, i wish i could take it all back and buy fluval or jewel again both of whom i have had no problems, oh the joys of "if only"


----------



## fishysrfun

watsonyogi said:


> I am extremely disappointed with eheim's quality, I heard and read about the german companies reputation of quality products but have been left more than dissapointed,.I recently purchased a eheim aquacube and stand, i am sure it was around £350 looked great with its so called unique anti condensation, removable lighting unit and rim, this a major malfunction if you have any surface feeders at all,because at feeding time its always a bit of a frenzy and a fight as you all know, but all it causes with this tank is water to go everywhere, down the front of your glass, down the cabinet and onto your carpet,very poor show, I have even tried leaving the water line down below the top rim, this looks a bit crap but it did not work anyway still water everywhere, also i bought the eheim heater and the biopower filter,well disappointed while they seem to heat and filter the water ok, but their suction cups and cradle for the filter are absolute rubbish,they stuck to the glass for about a week , now the heater just bobs around and the filter just slides down the glass under its own weight,i have tried cleaning the glass ,suction cups and put the suction cups into boiling water, a tip i read on the web while searching suction cups not sticking, anyway this made a difference for about 2 days then the same problems with both, absolutely shocking all round , i bought all this gear from a shop that closed down about a month after so i cannot take them back, or i assure you it would all be getting returned, whether the shops rep liked it or not.So all in all i would advise anyone not to buy their products in my opinion i would give them 0 out of 5 stars just because of my own disappointments with their products, i wish i could take it all back and buy fluval or jewel again both of whom i have had no problems, oh the joys of "if only"


 Nice Rant:-D


----------



## watsonyogi

fishysrfun said:


> Nice Rant:-D


I know ,its a major rant, but i am really disappointed with all their gear, and in the hole around £450, with no way to complain or try for a refund and you know i would be lucky to get £200 for it on the second hand market
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Romad

Have you tried contacting Eheim? They might let you return it to another retailer. I wouldn't give up just yet.


----------



## Kim

Romad said:


> Have you tried contacting Eheim? They might let you return it to another retailer. I wouldn't give up just yet.


I agree. Perhaps you could even just ship it back to the company for a refund.


----------



## redchigh

And punctuation would be nice too.


----------



## eug

I thought I'd pipe in and say that I'm more than happy with the quality of my Eheim canister, and would continue to purchase their products in the future.

The only thing they might consider doing is to change the god-awful green colour of their tubing and piping. Something like a discreet grey would blend in better in most aquariums.


----------

